# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Belajar Shiro ......

## abiserpong

Teman - teman ...... 
Melanjutkan thread yang sudah dimulai om luki tentang Showa, mari kita lanjutkan diskusi lagi untuk jenis *Shiro ........*

Bagaimana kira kira perkembangan ikan ini , apakah layak di tunggu .....  :Peace: 


*Sumi*
- Bagaimanakah karakter dan kualitas sumi nya ...?

*Body*
- Cukup proporsional kah body spt ini ....?

*Shiroji*
- Apakah menjanjikan shiroji spt ini ....?


Ukuran 21 cm, Omosako.

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koisfansbdg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

> Tds 5,1 - 50 kategori *Soft .*
> Tds 50,1 - 150 kategori  *Medium Hard.*
> Tds 150,1 - 300 kategori *Ordinary Hard.*
> Tds diatas 300,1 kategori *Hard.
> *
> 
> Efek ke ikan dengan air yang ber Tds hard, ....... diantaranya adalah Grow yang tidak maksimal/ lambat, kualitas kulit yang kurang fresh/ tidak kinclong. Salam.


 Thx, om Abi, atas informasinya. Saya yakin ikan di atas sangat berprospek, mohon ke depannya bisa di-update, om perkembangannya, buat pembelajaran kita semua.

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

2 tahun lagi diposting. ok.  ::

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

wow amazing om abi
ternyata shinking sumi nya terbuka membentuk pola yg lebih indah
om abi mo tanya, dr ukuran 21cm - 50cm brapa lama ya dikolam om abi
thanks

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

> Bagus om grinkz perkembangannya, Sumi mulai solid di badan, pektoral dan area kepala, body juga sudah mulai berisi, sepertinya male ya.
> 
> Memelihara Koi yang ada Suminya memang harus sabar karena ada unsur kejutannya dan juga susah diprediksi Tepat kapan, seperti apa akan finishnya....... Salam.


uhm...ya sepertinya emang male om.....tapi belum cek kelamin sih....jadi nurut om abi, apa air kiolam saya dah agak lumayan buat shiro?

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Attar

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> mantap. baru 1 1/2 tahun aja sudah begini. kita nantikan du bulan juli 2014


Siap om ....... semoga Shironya masih betah di kolam 2 1/2 tahun ke depan. Thx.



> om abby jadi bisa dikatakan setiap farm besar yg mengeluarkan ikan bersertifikat bukan ikan sembarangan ya om?
> kira2 dari ikan yg besertifikat dari farm2 besar chance untuk menjadi bagus dan menjadi rusak kira2 bgaiamana?
> 
> emang shiro ini mantap sekali,saya lagi membayangkan kalo kita dikolam cuma piara shiro and kohaku aja gimana?pasti mantaaaap


Susah memastikan perkembangan koi ke depannya menjadi bagus/ rusak om GGG ....... sangat banyak faktor luar yang berperan, tapi dengan genetik yang baik harusnya kesempatan menjadi baik itu akan lebih besar prosentasenya. 

Shironya biasa tidak istimewa, hanya kebetulan mempunyai arti dan nilai lebih bagi saya ........ Salam.

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## benny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

om abby mau nanya dong,shiro2 yang mewah ini masa kecilnya tosai-nisainya bagaimana?apaakah sumi nya udah terbentuk finish?atau masih putih/sinking sumi sudah keliatan tapi berbayang?sebaiknya kalo pilih shiro kecil yang bisa gede max (bukan ikan kecil menang kontes ga bisa besar)baiknya yang gimana....tolong diajarin om.....kriteria yg diperhatikan di body structure atau di warnathanks

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizha

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budjayz

> Hi om budi ......
> Pada umumnya sudah terlihat ..... kita hanya bisa memprediksi ( tidak ada yang 100% pasti dalam belajar Koi ) dan sang waktu dan genetik yang akan berbicara dan meberikan bukti selanjutnya.
> 
> Sama seperti yang sudah baku/ sering disampaikan para pakar dan suhu, 
> dapat dilihat dari proporsi kepala dan keseluruhan badan, kepala sendiri dalam hal ini jarak segitiga dari besaran mulut, rahang, mata.
> Juga pangkal ekor yang berisi tentu lebih menjanjikan ........dst. Salam.


thank u om abi
memang secara teori mungkin kita ngeh tp secara praktek kita ga ngeh
itu lah yg saya alami selama ini hehehe

----------


## KokugyoSan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> Saya Belum pernah menjumpai Shiro Nisai Juara dan tetap berprestasi baik hingga size 80 an ....... mungkin om yang lain bisa kasih masukkan.
> 
> Susah bagi Shiro Utsuri yang 2 warna ( hitam dan putih ) untuk mengalahkan Kohaku, Sanke, Showa, kecuali memang dengan Kualitas yang sangat istimewa apalagi untuk ukuran over 50 cm/ Nisai ....... 
> 
> Ada beberapa Shiro yang masih segar diingatan saya mempunyai prestasi yang Istimewa, diantaranya :
> 
> *Shiro Ogata, Om Husin Arif.
> *- *Adult Champion A*, 55 cm, 3rd All Indonesia Young Koi Show 2007.
> - *Adult Champion A,* 60 cm, 1st Jakarta International Koi Show 2007.
> ...


Shiro om hendrawan sudarpo sering juara kalo gak salah pernah juara di :

1.1st prize All japan koi show 2010 ( ada di kalender omosako 2011)
2.Runerup & best variety di semarang koi show 2010.
3.Best in size 70bu & best in variety di kois festival bsd

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

> saya sering lihat ikan dari japan 3sai size baru dibawah 60cm....what happen?padahal kalo liat kualitas ikan ini ok...
> apakah emang orang japan tidak push mereka bertumbuh/emang dari musim/emang genetik om


Ada banyak kemungkinan om:
1.Mungkin ikannya di finishing\bonsai buat lomba pertumbuhan dihambat yg penting kepadatan quality warna. Biasanya deket2 mau lomba body volumenya dikejar. Biasanya ikan yg gitu klo kita push makan mau di gedein ancur  :: 

2.Mungkin juga daerahnya juga, kenapa ikan ikan hiroshima pertumbuhanya lebih pesat dari niigata. Karena di hiroshima musim panas lebih lama otomatis ikan di mudpond lebih lama.Musim dingin pun hampir gak ada salju di hiroshima cuma bunga bunga es saja, beda sama niigata klo turun salju tebal sekali. Fasilitas farm juga berpengaruh.

3.Mungkin genetik juga ya, indukan kecil ya pasti anaknya jadi kecil juga.

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## naqiyya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

